#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Χρονικός Προγραμματισμός >  > > >  >  >  Χρονικός προγραμματισμός έργου

## zavi@tee.gr

Με αφορμή το ποστ του camelot που ζητάει την άποψή μου κ το συνημμένο αρχείο του φτιάχνω το παρόν.
camelot κατ' αρχήν να σε συγχαρώ για τη δουλειά σου μέχρι στιγμής κ την προσφορά σου στην κοινότητα.Το αρχείο σου ''Κρίσιμη Διαδρομή Δικτυωτής Ανάλυσης'' είναι καταπληκτικό.

Να σου πώ τις δικές μου ανάγκες,όχι για να τις ικανοποιήσεις,αλλά για να πάρεις γνώμες πώς σκέφτονται κ άλλοι χρήστες:

Θα απαιτούσα ως χρήστης τέτοιου προγράμματος Η/Υ να βρίσκω την κρίσιμη διαδρομή ΚΑΘΕ ημέρα με ενημέρωση των δραστηριοτήτων.Με σχέσεις early start-late start-early finish-late finish.Σε τέτοιες σχέσεις οι κρίσιμες αλλάζουν.Ακόμη,ενημέρωση κόστους επάνω στην εργασία.

Το primavera είναι αναντικατάστατο,όμως το δικό σου αν το βελτιώσεις σε κάποια θα αποκτήσει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ χρηστικότητα για τις ανάγκες των περισσότερων έργων στην Ελλάδα,για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για χρονικό προγραμματισμό...

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σου.

----------


## camelot

Ναι το  Primavera  είναι καλό Πρόγραμμα (έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και στην κατασκευή της Εγνατίας Οδού με καλά αποτελέσματα). Δεν είναι το μόνο όμως. Υπάρχουν και άλλα πιο εύχρηστα επίσης καλά και αποτελεσματικά Προγράμματα. Εκτός από τα γνωστά που τρέχουν σε περιβάλλον  Windows αναφέρω το πρόγραμμα MacProject που τρέχει σε Macintosh που είναι καταπληκτικό Πρόγραμμα και πολύ εύχρηστο (χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε κάποια έργα με σχετική επιτυχία το 1997 όταν η Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν Πολιτιστική Πρωτεύουσα της Ευρώπης). Όλα αυτά τα Προγράμματα, ωστόσο, μολονότι έχουν πολλές δυνατότητες για τον υπολογισμό των χρόνων και του κόστους κάθε δραστηριότητας ενός έργου και παράγουν γρήγορα και εύκολα το διάγραμμα της δικτυωτής ανάλυσης σε Διάγραμμα Gantt και αντίστροφα σε οποιαδήποτε καθημερινή αλλαγή και τροποποίηση έχουν μία εγγενή αδυναμία (απ όσο γνωρίζω): δεν προσδιορίζουν την αριθμητική πιθανότητα αποπεράτωσης του έργου σύμφωνα με το κριτήριο Ζ της Στατιστικής, ώστε ο επιβλέπων να μπορεί να καθορίσει το επίπεδο εμπιστοσύνης της εκτίμησής του. Δηλαδή δεν επιτρέπουν στον επιβλέποντα να γνωρίζει αν οι στοχαστικές εκτιμήσεις των χρόνων κάθε δραστηριότητας που εισάγει του δίνει ποσοστό επιτυχίας αποπεράτωσης 70% ή 80% ή 95%. Και έτσι αν θέλει να ανεβάσει το επίπεδο εμπιστοσύνης π.χ. από 80% σε 90% δεν έχει κανένα ποσοτικό κριτήριο. Και αν θέλει να συνδυάσει το επίπεδο εμπιστοσύνης με την αύξηση του κόστους της κατασκευής πάλι δεν μπορεί (άλλωστε μπλέκονται αρκετά τα πράγματα εδώ) γιατί δεν έχει σαφές ποσοτικό κριτήριο (και είναι δύσκολο να το καθορίσει γιατί είναι πολυκριτηριακό και πολυμεταβλητό πρόβλημα).
Ανεβάζω ένα αρχείο, (που το θέτω κι αυτό στη κρίση σου Μήτσο, αλλά και άλλων συναδέλφων), που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε συνδυασμό με το προηγούμενο του προσδιορισμού της Κρίσιμης Διαδρομής. Σ αυτό εισάγονται οι στοχαστικοί χρόνοι (αισιόδοξος, μέσος και απαισιόδοξος) των γεγονότων μόνο της κρίσιμης διαδρομής (αφού αυτή έχει προσδιοριστεί προηγουμένως) και υπολογίζεται αυτόματα με τη συνάρτηση erf το κριτήριο Ζ και το ποσοστό πιθανότητας αποπεράτωσης του έργου. Έτσι τροποποιώντας τους εισαγόμενους στοχαστικούς χρόνους της κρίσιμης διαδρομής αυξομειώνεται το επίπεδο εμπιστοσύνης δηλαδή το ποσοστό της πιθανότητας αποπεράτωσης του έργου στο χρόνο της σύμβασης.

----------


## Sdimis

Χαιρετώ του συναδέλφους στο φόρουμ (επιτέλους αποκλειστικά για Μηχανικούς)
Παραθέτω ένα πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο συγκριτικό πίνακα με όλα τα σχετικά προγράμματα για PM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ement_software

Αυτό εδώ είναι αρκετά καλό για δωρεάν, φτιάχνει Gantt, Pert κλπ. 
http://www.ganttproject.biz/

----------


## Sdimis

> Mπορείτε να προτείνετε και κάποιο βιβλίο για εισαγωγή στον προγραμματισμό τεχνικών έργων?


Στα Ελληνικά
ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΕΡΓΟΥ του RORY BURKE εκδόσεις ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ
Στα Αγγλικά υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία
Για εισαγωγή καλό και πλήρες νομίζω ότι είναι το Project Management, a Managerial Approach (εκδόσεις JOHN WILEY& SONS)

----------


## Sdimis

Δες και αυτό μιας και είναι δωρεάν
http://www.softwareprojects.org/surprise-intro.pdf

----------


## camelot

Εγώ θα πρότεινα ως ένα συνοπτικό αλλά περιεκτικό βιβλίο που παρουσιάζει με θεωρητικό και εύληπτο τρόπο τη διαδικασία της κρίσιμης διαδρομής και τις μεθόδους PERT και CPM, το βιβλίο του Στ. Ταμπακάκη:_Χρονικός Προγραμματισμός Κατασκευών_, έκδοση ΤΕΕ. Είναι το καλύτερο και απ όσο γνωρίζω το πρώτο του είδους αυτού. Απλά είναι λίγο παλιό (1970) και δυσεύρετο. Εκτός αυτού:

1. _Χρονικός και Οικονομικός Προγραμματισμός των Κατασκευών_ του καθ. στο ΕΜΠ. Χαρ. Εφραιμίδη. Ιδιαίτερα η έκδοση του 1992 (η πρώτη είναι του 1985) είναι πολύ καλή γιατί περιέχει και στοιχεία Βελτιστοποίησης με Γραμμικό Προγραμματισμό με τη Μέθοδο Simplex, όπως την πρωτοδιατύπωσε ο Dantzig to 1945. Περιέχει πολλά παραδείγματα επίλυσης και εύρεσης της ελάχιστης διαδρομής και είναι γενικά ίσως το καλύτερο βοήθημα. Δυστυχώς και αυτό δυσεύρετο. Κυκλοφορεί μία νεώτερη έκδοση του Βιβλίου αυτού από το οποίο έχουν αφαιρεθεί δυστυχώς αρκετά θεωρητικά περιεχόμενα της προηγούμενης έκδοσης (σημεία των καιρών).

2. _Προγραμματισμός έργων, Μέθοδοι του κρίσιμου δρόμου και PERT_ της Μαίρης Τρυπιά, εκδόσεις Παπαζήση. Παλιό αλλά μικρό, απλό και συνοπτικό, με στατιστικούς πίνακες και παράθεση του κριτηρίου Ζ.

Αυτά πιστεύω καλύπτουν το ενδιαφέρον μας. Όμως πρέπει να πω ότι όλα τα βιβλία _Ποσοτικής Ανάλυσης_ και _Επιχειρησιακής Έρευνας_, ακόμη και τα βιβλία _Γραμμικού Προγραμματισμού_ που κυκλοφορούν (ελληνικά και ξένα) και περιγράφουν Μεθόδους Βελτιστοποίησης, περιέχουν προβλήματα δικτυωτής ανάλυσης που επιλύονται με Γραμμικό Προγραμματισμό. (Αναφέρω τυχαίο παράδειγμα το βιβλίο της καθ. Καρασαββίδου-Χατζηγρηγορίου που διδάσκει στο Παν. Μακεδονίας με τίτλο _Λήψη Επιχειρηματικών Αποφάσεων,_ εκδ. University Studio, που μεταξύ άλλων, περιέχει χρήσιμα στοιχεία και παραδείγματα από το χώρο του Χρονικού και Οικονομικού Προγραμματισμού και τη Μέθοδο PERT και CPM).

Επίσης, μία ψηφιακή αναζήτηση με λήμμα _critical path analysis_ θα σας αποδώσει πολλά και χρήσιμα στοιχεία ακόμη και στο Excel  :Χαρούμενος: .

----------


## Theo

> 1. _Χρονικός και Οικονομικός Προγραμματισμός των Κατασκευών_ του καθ. στο ΕΜΠ. Χαρ. Εφραιμίδη. Ιδιαίτερα η έκδοση του 1992


Πολύ καλό βιβλίο. :Χαρούμενος:

----------

